# Substrate



## Brian A (Feb 4, 2017)

I will be getting Amaru's final adult-size enclosure soon and trying to decide on substrate. My vet highly suggested simply using some type of astroturf. I currently use a mulch/eco-earth/peat mixture, which is fine except the top layer gets dry and dusty to the point that Ami is always super dirty and I wind up with dust all over my shirt when I pick him up and it tends to accumulate along his mouth, too.

What are thoughts on using some type of astrotruf like reptile carpet? I could throw in some blankets or something for him to burrow into like he enjoys doing when he is outside of his enclosure. I would have to rotate and clean them quite often I'm sure with the humidity.

And if not the above idea then what would you suggest to avoid the dust issue?


----------



## beantickler (Feb 4, 2017)

I use 100% Cypress mulch... Its expensive but that is all I ever see recommended.


----------



## Brian A (Feb 4, 2017)

Where do you get yours?


----------



## beantickler (Feb 4, 2017)

Unfortunately from a pet store so it costs me a lot of money... Especially since he lives in a 10x4 enclosure... Each bag is around 25 dollars... Bout 6 bags in there... Luckily he only does his business in his pond or outside of his enclosure...


----------



## Brian A (Feb 4, 2017)

My guy holds it in until I let him out. He's very fastidious. None of my local pet stores carry cypress. :-/


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Brian A said:


> I will be getting Amaru's final adult-size enclosure soon and trying to decide on substrate. My vet highly suggested simply using some type of astroturf. I currently use a mulch/eco-earth/peat mixture, which is fine except the top layer gets dry and dusty to the point that Ami is always super dirty and I wind up with dust all over my shirt when I pick him up and it tends to accumulate along his mouth, too.
> 
> What are thoughts on using some type of astrotruf like reptile carpet? I could throw in some blankets or something for him to burrow into like he enjoys doing when he is outside of his enclosure. I would have to rotate and clean them quite often I'm sure with the humidity.
> 
> And if not the above idea then what would you suggest to avoid the dust issue?


Members here with indoor enclosures have success with some form of loose substrate and they could easily answer your first question. For my part, I wonder if only because of humidity and as a litter box that enclosures benefit with that substrate. Here in S-C PA, for 6-7 months mine live on concrete outside with two hide boxes to choose from. 

So, I wonder if your enclosure would be just fine with astroturf as long as the enclosure is acceptably humid- on average > 60% AND WITH FRESH AIR- a must. 

The downside is no absorbancy by astroturf, so poop would have to be removed ASAP. 

Comments, thoughts, outrages?


----------

